# Synchroniser Rappels et Google Calendar ?



## bonloi (20 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

D'après le site Apple, il est possible de synchroniser l'application Rappels avec Google Calendar.
Cependant cela ne fonctionne pas malgré l'intégration de mon compte Gmail dans les préférences de cette application.

Auriez-vous une solution, svp? Merci d'avance.

Bonloi.


----------



## bompi (20 Octobre 2012)

Pour l'instant je n'ai pas vu de possibilités de faire ça simplement. Je ne pense pas que ça marche, de fait.


----------



## andr3 (20 Octobre 2012)

J'ai vu, lors de la sortie de ML, que Rappels est compatile avec les tâches de Gmail mais je n'ai jamais eu confirmation.

Pour le savoir, il faudrait qu'un dompteur du Lion des Montagnes fasse le test et nous donne sa réponse.

Appel est lancé aux MListes ...


----------



## lolipale (22 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

La réponse d'Apple est sans appel.
Elle est *ici*.

Bonne journée
Cordialement


----------



## andr3 (22 Octobre 2012)

lolipale a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> La réponse d'Apple est sans appel.
> Elle est *ici*.
> ...



En espérant un éventuel changement de politique à l'avenir de la part d'Apple ... Ou la magie d'un développeur de génie qui bidouillerait un service de synchronisation.


----------



## bonloi (25 Octobre 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses plus rapides que la mienne!
En fait je me suis fié à çà:

http://www.apple.com/fr/osx/whats-new/features.html#reminders   (cf. paragraphe Comptes multiples)


----------



## Mac*Gyver (12 Mars 2013)

bonsoir,

je relance le sujet car si Rappels est bien synchronisable via un compte google (cf vos liens ou bien http://www.osxfacile.com/rappels.html) sur Mountain Lion sans problemes.
Par contre, je n'arrive pas a configurer la meme chose du coté de mon iphone sur IOS6.

Savez vous comment faire ?
L'option Rappels n'apparait pas dans le compte google (seul courrier, calendrier et notes sont dispo dans les Reglages de comptes)

merci


----------

